# New coop out of scrap wood and alloyed panels...



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

So a friend of mine had some old wood and alloyed metal panels laying around as junk, so I picked everything up and built me an 8x20 chicken coop for my Seramas and Silkies. Here some pics.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome!!! I love recycled coops!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I LOVE re-purposed items! We have a 6 stall barn made almost entirely from re-purposed wood and tin and our chicken coop is an old dog run we took down for some people. Kudos on the great build!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a re-user too. One of the reasons I screw everything together and don't use nails. I'll use wood over and over and wire fencing and hardware cloth.


----------

